# Power for reverse camera?



## Jyttah (May 12, 2014)

I have a reverse camera i want to mount on my 2011 Cruze 2.0D with manual gears. 
But where does i get the power for it? Anyone have any pictures that shows where you have the power from?


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

if its a remote reverse cam then simple. Splice power from the reverse bulb and ground of course. When ever you put the car in reverse it will power up just for that purpose. Or for constant power splice from your inner tail light.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Did you go aftermarket screen or stock screen ?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

MINI 3NI said:


> if its a remote reverse cam then simple. Splice power from the reverse bulb and ground of course. When ever you put the car in reverse it will power up just for that purpose. Or for constant power splice from your inner tail light.


Do you know for sure that our Rev circ are not load sensing and are you sure they are positive trigger?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

2011 diesel? where are you from?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I recommend to use a relay to get the trigger that is diode isolated, power should come from a true 12v C or IGN... Ground should come from battery or chassis that was less than 1 ohm resistance to ground...


----------



## Jyttah (May 12, 2014)

Im from Denmark. 

And i've figured that i need power from the reverse-light. But it's impossible to get it out so i can see what color wire i need to splice into so i can get power when the car is in reverse.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

so far havent noticed any power loss. Tried with and without a realy and no diff.


----------



## Jyttah (May 12, 2014)

Well... I've got it to work. It was the Black wire with the white stripe(-) and the white wire (+) coming out from the left rear lightcluster that goes to the reverse light. So now i have a reverse camera


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

You mind posting some pics of your setup please??


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would keep in mind that this vehicle is a 2011 diesel from DENMARK so I wouldn't rely on his wiring if you do not live in denmark and do not own a diesel and do not have a 2011. But if you have this than its PERFECT!


----------

